# Layout Changes to SAS



## Drew

As you've probably noticed, we've adjusted the layout of SAS slightly and moved all the treatment reviews/experiences over to the forums (in hopes that more people will feel comfortable sharing their experiences).

Let me know if you notice anything about the new layout that doesn't look right.

Thanks!


----------



## Indigo Flow

It looked a bit confusing at first, but its ok now


----------



## bezoomny

I don't like it. It's getting crazy garish with the fifty billion adverts.


----------



## jer

OP,
I know you guys need the advertisers to keep this place going.

but, could you have only ads by google, which are text only.
they are not as bad as those flashing and bright ads, which are very annoying.


----------



## sash

I like the blue bar at the top...it looks nice.


----------



## huh

sash said:


> I like the blue bar at the top...it looks nice.


lol...exact opposite here XD I went so far as to write a simple greasemonkey script to hide it =S


----------



## WineKitty

I can't even tell what the blue bar is supposed to say its all jumbled.


----------



## AussiePea

I doonn't liiiikkeee chaaaaannngeee


----------



## melissa75

If treatment experiences could be moved below secondary disorders, that would be great! Oh, and if we could move "Just for Fun" up to the top, that'd be awesome, too. Or, if I had the option myself to customize the order they are listed! Otherwise, it looks fine to me.


----------



## letitrock

sash said:


> I like the blue bar at the top...it looks nice.


me too it looks pretty


----------



## drealm

Observation:

The blue advertisement banner pushes the "google search box" out of whack on my current text size in Firefox. Not much I can do about it except scale down text, but I can live with it, or just alter between text sizes on different pages.


----------



## Drew

drealm said:


> Observation:
> 
> The blue advertisement banner pushes the "google search box" out of whack on my current text size in Firefox. Not much I can do about it except scale down text, but I can live with it, or just alter between text sizes on different pages.


Can you post a screenshot?


----------



## drealm

Drew said:


> Can you post a screenshot?


This is how it looks with my normal text size.










Down a couple sizes.










Down some more sizes. Looks cleaner but still jumbled.










It gets cleaned up at this text size, but the text is sort of small. Keep in mind I wear glasses, so I probably need to have bigger text than most people. It's only the blue banner that's messed up, which honestly doesn't prevent me from doing anything.


----------



## Emptyheart

Didn't bother me at all.


----------



## Drew

drealm said:


> This is how it looks with my normal text size.


Thanks for sharing the screenshots.

What browser and operating system are you on?

Different browsers handle larger font sizes differently and I want to see if I can force a smaller size to be maintained (just for the menu bar) in the one you're using.


----------



## drealm

Drew said:


> Thanks for sharing the screenshots.
> 
> What browser and operating system are you on?
> 
> Different browsers handle larger font sizes differently and I want to see if I can force a smaller size to be maintained (just for the menu bar) in the one you're using.


From Firefox Browser:


> Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; PPC Mac OS X 10.4; en-US; rv:1.9.2) Gecko/20100115 Firefox/3.6


From Mac Operating System:


> Mac OS X 10.4.11 (8S165)


Thanks drew! No big deal if it can't be done.


----------



## Dub16

All looks well to me anyway.

PS - Was Dermo consulted about this???


----------



## Kris10

I thought it looked different. I haven't logged on in a few months.


----------



## Brokenx

I don't know much about the layout change whatever because I have not been here long but this Layout looks clean and straight to the point. Bravo


----------



## maltese

*Krickets*

Hi 
WOuld you consider changing the name Forum namd Krickets tos something more appropraite for older people?


----------

